
Man jailed for possession of 3D-printed gun - anigbrowl
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47243007
======
arcticwombat
Super clickbaity...

The dude had been prohibited from owning a gun after domestic abuse against
his girlfriend.

He tried to buy one anyway and failed a background check.

He bought gun parts and a 3D printer.

Police heard him firing in the woods, when told to put the gun down he told
them he was CIA.

Officers inspected McGinnis' backpack and discovered a hit list titled
"9/11/2001 list of American Terrorists" that included the names of both
Democratic and Republican federal lawmakers.

That's why he was jailed. Not just because he had "a 3d printed gun".

------
gcb0
wouldn't expect such click baity from bbc.

> domestic abuser, had a gun-ban for a few years. Police found a gun (which
> happened to be 3d printed) and while arresting him he claimed to be from the
> CIA...

how is this title better then "crazy person jailed for breaching gun-ban for
domestic abuse"?

~~~
zepto
I take it you don’t read the BBC regularly.

